# Hedgehogs



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Pied Female
I AM A SLEEPY HEDGEHOG








Apricot Male
I AM AN ANGRY HEDGEHOG


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Graz said:


> Pied Female
> I AM A SLEEPY HEDGEHOG
> image
> Apricot Male
> ...


 
LOL fantastic pics 

awwwww they are so cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

thankyou


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

well done grazz !:lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

ta


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

aww very cute pictures!! :flrt:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

thankyou


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Aw the kids are lookin good :notworthy:


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

cute hogs
just for info though they are pinto and probably dark eyed cot:blush:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

angeldog said:


> cute hogs
> just for info though they are pinto and probably dark eyed cot:blush:


pinto and pied are the same thing depending on where you are from - what is dark eyed cot?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Look aat the colour guide on here Hedgehog Central


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Look aat the colour guide on here Hedgehog Central


AWESOME thankyou :notworthy:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow i didnt know there were that many types some really cute ones as well!!


----------



## chewy (Aug 2, 2008)

*aph*

can i have them please


----------



## scooterBarney69s (Nov 7, 2009)

Mmmm, i lik em


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

Do thay make good pets?


----------

